

Ask HN: University just doesn't make any fun – should I quit? - Reameral

I am in my 3rd CS semester and within 1.5 years there was only one lecture that was really interesting to me, because I learned something new.
But also in this semester I wasn&#x27;t interested in something new like functional programming class.<p>I am able to pass nearly every exam with only 1-3 days of learning and without visiting the lectures (they are so boring).<p>In general, I am interested in CS but it just doesn&#x27;t make any fun. I don&#x27;t have good grades and only make the minimum effort, because I am not interested in digging in.<p>Was anyone at this point before or has advice for me?<p>EDIT: I don&#x27;t even know why I study, everyone tells me &#x27;you have to get a degree to get a good job&#x27;
======
otoburb
Why quit? Why not defer for a semester or two (i.e. half or one calendar
year)? You may have to pay a matriculation maintenance fee, but typically
those are quite manageable, especially if you strike out and learn something
on your own by applying your skills at an internship (i.e. industry), make
material contributions to open source projects you admire (i.e. street cred),
or do something entirely different (e.g. travel around the country) until you
figure out how to recharge and regain motivation to complete your degree.

~~~
Reameral
thanks for this idea, already thought about doing something completely
different for some time. So you think my motivation comes again if I see that
not learning anything is also boring? :)

------
smacktoward
It sounds like you're just at the wrong school. No worries, that happens
sometimes. Have you looked into transferring to someplace with a more
challenging CS curriculum?

~~~
Reameral
I already go to one of the best Universities in my country (Austria). Of
course there is the ETH Zurich, which is one of the best universities of the
world, but switzerland is too expensive, I don't want to move and I also don't
know if I really want the pain of hard learning.. Getting more knowledge in CS
is nice, I just enjoy programming and my goal is to get in the level of a
(project) manager one time.

PS: Thanks for your help, I really appreciate that

~~~
smacktoward
"Best university" doesn't always translate into "best [insert subject here]
curriculum." There's lots of great schools with individual not-so-great
departments, and less famous schools with individual departments that are
superstars. So don't assume that there isn't a better CS department out there
without checking first.

An alternative suggestion: pick the CS professor you have the highest regard
for, and go ask him/her what you should do. "I love this subject, but I'm
bored here. What should I do?"

Assuming that your work in their class backs up the "I'm too smart for this
class" judgment, they may be very happy to help you work through your options.
Maybe you can just take a test and get a bunch of credits without having to
sit through years of classes, or there's an advanced program for grad students
you can get into, or they know of a stellar CS department at another school
that would be right up your alley. Never hurts to ask.

Good luck! Or since you're in Austria, maybe I should say _viel Glück_ :-D

